# 2030 2Cool Headlines..



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Headlines for 2030:

24Buds No Longer Allowed Within 50 Miles of Any Endangered Species.
Bobby, 228 yrs old.. still grumpy... and lovin' it.
Chickenboy and Chickengirl welcome 7th child: A girl named Trodery 7th.
Spirit Hosts BIP (Breastfeeding In Public) Rally. All men banned from attending.
Herpetarium & Snake Petting Zoo named after Mastercylinder..
Slopoke arrested: "Honest sheriff, I was just trying to push the sheep through the fence."


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
This is going to turn into an ugly post, good one though:work:


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

And don't forget " Brad Luby found at last"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trodery gets a new Jeep for a record 20th year in a row and promptly trades it for a lime green snocone.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Barnacle Bill - Rubbed out by school of angry Sheepheads.
TX Goddess - Ahead in the polls in the Presidential race.
Master Cylinder - Releases new line of Snake Skin Clothing.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bonito said:


> TX Goddess - Ahead in the polls in the Presidential race.


Bevo and Pevo named her running mate.rosesm rs


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Barnacle Bill released from asylum for third time, only to be re captured 2 days later for inciting riot about ghosts...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is gonna be good!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill demoted to Bell Hop at Randolf Air Force Base Hotel. After nasty incident with illegal alien working housekeeping


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Slopoke found outside of Denny's walking in circles repeating over and over " HUH? "


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Rats added to endangered species list,,,, JQ arrested as major factor in thier demise. :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Headlines for 2030:
> 
> 24Buds No Longer Allowed Within 50 Miles of Any Endangered Species.
> Bobby, 228 yrs old.. still grumpy... and lovin' it.
> ...


ummmm, I got nuthin. Thats just funny!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

9121SS said:


> Slopoke found outside of Denny's walking in circles repeating over and over " HUH? "


LOL... my fave so far! Apologies in advance pokie!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

JQ *exonerated* , PITA succomes after massive rodent population explosion, JQ awarded Nobel Peace Prize for efforts..:slimer:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

20years ago today Mrs 24Buds joined 2COOL. No one has heard from Mr 24Buds sence!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

9121SS said:


> 20years ago today Mrs 24Buds joined 2COOL. No one has heard from Mr 24Buds sence!


 lol..


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bp says it has come up with plan CXLXII to cut off oil flowing into the Gulf.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Privateer actually has no opinion on a given post and says nothing...but announces that fact in a post!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Privateer said:


> Bp says it has come up with plan CXLXII to cut off oil flowing into the Gulf.


 LOL so true... green


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Bp says it has come up with plan CXLXII to cut off oil flowing into the Gulf.


HAHAHAHAAHAHAAHA!.............

That's really not very funny!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Today is the 10th anniversary since someone asked "What's a greenie?"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> JQ *exonerated* , PITA succomes after massive rodent population explosion, JQ awarded Nobel Peace Prize for efforts..:slimer:


JQ beats Iron Chef Morimoto with his rat-butt-tastic pot sticker dumplings! Morimoto commits harikari soon afterwards. Story at 10...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Battle contenues over who gets to fish the lights on a peir!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> JQ beats Iron Chef Morimoto with his rat-butt-tastic pot sticker dumplings! Morimoto commits harikari soon afterwards. Story at 10...


 LOL... GOOD ONE...


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Voted most inspirational poster since the D.A.R.E. program!

Oh yeah, IBTL!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TooTall is arrested for peeping into Tony Romo's bedroom window, Pocboy, Long Pole and wfishtx are arrested as accomplices for giving him a "leg-up" :slimer:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit comes out of closet and announces his man love for Trodery! They both live together at a retirement home in Montrose...where Trod whereing only leather chaps, is seen driving a lime green lark and complaining about low flying airplanes! Oh yeah, and HP weighs 800 pounds because he actually ate all the food he posted on the inet for the last 20+ years!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mastercylinder is found to be mistaken...but ends up being a mistake!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The 2cool hypersonic servers will be upgraded this evening to a 200 million terrabyte plasmatized set of server cores in low earth orbit 200 miles above earth. We expect the site downtime to be .239 seconds while the upgrade is being made. Thanks for your continued patience as we pass the 30 million hits per second barrier on the interplanetary web. Remember to just keep 5 in your virtual cache at all times during the transition.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Haute Pursuit comes out of closet and announces his man love for Trodery! They both live together at a retirement home in Montrose...where Trod whereing only leather chaps, is seen driving a lime green lark and complaining about low flying airplanes! Oh yeah, and HP weighs 800 pounds because he actually ate all the food he posted on the inet for the last 20+ years!


LOL... but I ain't into bald chicks!


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Mont officially recognized as THE webmaster GOD of the universe


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Aggiemulletboy announces his 45th snake bite... but has to type it into his keyboard using his nose...being he has no digits left!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... but I ain't into bald chicks!


Who said he was the catcher?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Who said he was the catcher?


Well since you had your junk out and hovered over his bed in Riviera, and he woke up with his feet all wet... I thought that was a given! LOL


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

2Cool LEO Society ban together and arrest Mont outside of pancake house for "non moderation of a public servant".


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Mont said:


> The 2cool hypersonic servers will be upgraded this evening to a 200 million terrabyte plasmatized set of server cores in low earth orbit 200 miles above earth. We expect the site downtime to be .239 seconds while the upgrade is being made. Thanks for your continued patience as *we pass the 30 million hits per second barrier* on the interplanetary web. Remember to just keep 5 in your virtual cache at all times during the transition.


And *Snagged* surpasses his own record by breaking through the 40 million hps barrier...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This one time, in "ban together camp" LOL


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well since you had your junk out and hovered over his bed in Riviera, and he woke up with his feet all wet... I thought that was a given! LOL


No pictures so no proof!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> The 2cool hypersonic servers will be upgraded this evening to a 200 million terrabyte plasmatized set of server cores in low earth orbit 200 miles above earth. We expect the site downtime to be .239 seconds while the upgrade is being made. Thanks for your continued patience as we pass the 30 million hits per second barrier on the interplanetary web. Remember to just keep 5 in your virtual cache at all times during the transition.


 Worldwide Internet fails,,, 2COOL Fishin tries to up grade server at Warp speed, causing intraflux vibrations in the world processor core, Resulting in massive overloads in the second core plasmatized server. Engineers are sceptical on whether the file data for the entire NET can be salvaged..
Sceptics say there was a mass download to somewhere on Bolivar Peninsula...


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Tortuga orders 6th "burial suit", since the previous 5 have gone out of style.:smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bassguitarman said:


> Tortuga orders 6th "burial suit", since the previous 5 have gone out of style.:smile:


LOL...I wuz thinkin' more along the lines of....

*"TORTUGA ARRESTED FOR MOLESTING MISS UNIVERSE CONTESTANTS"*


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...I wuz thinkin' more along the lines of....
> 
> *"TORTUGA ARRESTED FOR MOLESTING MISS UNIVERSE CONTESTANTS"*


Works for me !!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Barnacle Bill escapes the assisted living center for the 7th time... Says he can't stay there 'cause he sees dead people!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bassguitarman said:


> Tortuga orders 6th "burial suit", since the previous 5 have gone out of style.:smile:


Nice.

The 2028 President has announced today the new Open Border Policy with Mexico. :work: "Set my people FREE"!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Trodery sue's Hair Club for men for 5th time....:slimer:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Aggiemulletboy found inside 400#, 25' Anaconda! Amazingly still alive. Add's photo to snake bite collection! He now kills every snake he see's!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Well since you had your junk out and hovered over his bed in Riviera, and he woke up with his feet all wet... I thought that was a given! LOL


 2Cool anounces new sub forum ...... Gay and Its OK.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Fox news sources have discovered A 200 year old man on Boliver that is responsible for hoardin all the lost internet data from the 2Cool hyper download last week that crashed the world wide web... Al gore (now living in his 1973 pinto ) was clueless on how to fix it.

Alias's have been confirmed as a man known as Bobby...hwell:


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 2Cool anounces new sub forum ...... Gay and Its OK.....


That'd be the day I remove myself from this forum!

This is great keep em coming!

"Snapper Season Begins June 1, 2030 and closes June 2, 2030 due to Texans going over their quota."


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bobby clocked doing 70mph in the far left lane... manhunt ensues!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 2Cool anounces new sub forum ...... Gay and Its OK.....


You had to be there...LOL "You have a BBQ Pit at your place Mister???" LMAO!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Fox news sources have discovered A 200 year old man on Boliver that is responsible for hoardin all the lost internet data from the 2Cool hyper download last week that crashed the world wide web... Al gore (now living in his 1973 pinto ) was clueless on how to fix it.
> 
> Alias's have been confirmed as a man known as Bobby...hwell:









​


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

JQ wins Nobel prize in science for using his sour dough yeast explosions to dissipate category 5 hurricane.
Spends prize money on a new pellet gun.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

24 Buds hospitalized: Sources say he found a dead frog and ate it.
Leading scientist/pharmisist Mastercylinder speculates that it was a toad frog. Known for the white foamy milk type substance that permeates from the head of the toad, this case seems to be confirmed as dire.. 
Updates at 10:00


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Badhabit has to get teeth to eat his meat!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Badhabit has to get teeth to eat his meat!


 LOL......:slimer:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

2COOL Shuttle returns to Earth after 10 year search for Brad Luby...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Badhabit has to get teeth to eat his meat!


WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA............................:rotfl: Good one Mrs (future)Rodery!


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*2030 Boating news!*

Debate rages over the latest boat offerings, competition between Majek's Hydrofoil II and the Haynie Hover"FAST"craft is intense! The "Run in a Bucket of Spit" test held in the parking lot of Cove Harbor was inconclusive.

In other breaking news: Flatscat to offer color choices for their boats; off-white or off-off white!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

1. Reel Time is certified crazy by the guvment for being too nice to folks.
edit: President TXGoddess reported her niceness.

2. Whiskey Girl finally finishes her 10 year old fudge.

3. 007 is a millionaire from his concrete boots patent.

4. Rusty is still Rusty, loved as always.

5. Blue Water Breaux, jury is still out on that young man!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

New law requires Police officers to shout "pikachu" before using their taser guns


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Garden hose stolen 21 years ago recovered;
only to be stolen again 2 days later.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Coachlaw changes his handle to Houfinchaser in remembrance of his long lost buddy......


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Barnicle Bill solves BP crisis, more at eleven!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

"Cushing goes into Hall Of Fame"....Too Tall gives the presentation speech.......


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Boashna resurfaces on 2cool under alias username IamnotBoashna. Or however he spelled his name.

Houston Texans win their first superbowl.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tejas governor faces angry minority upset with apparent discrimination. His response... "No habla ingles"


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Snapper......What the hell is a snapper?

After depletion of redfish, Captain Jen Green opens the XCT (xtreme croaker tournament). LOL J/K Jen

For english press nothing No habo english essay.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Texans finally make playoffs but travel to the wrong city and miss the game. Kubiak given a contract extension.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Goags said:


> Tejas governor faces angry minority upset with apparent discrimination. His response... "No habla ingles"


Make that 2015, not 2030. In 2030 it will be "yes your majesty"...."please tell me what to do....I'll give you all my money if you will promise to take care of me."


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Jerry Jones gets his 25th facelift and trades away all his draft picks for the next two years to acquire JaMunches Ruffles... Jamunches mom is not sure if she can trade the draft picks for food stamps or Old English fourties???


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Chase This! still says BOOM! at the end of every post.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I _*knew *_this thread would get some hilarious responses!!!!!!!! Y'all are great!!!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Potlickers union fromed. The first three items on there agenda.
1. Fishing lighted peirs.
2. Blocking channels.
3. Burning shore lines.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

UT's perpetual "head coach in waiting", Will Muschamp announces "enuff is enuff, I'm outta here".


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry Jones sells Dallas Cowboys to former 2Cool icon Haute Pursuit who immediately disbands team but retains the cheerleaders to "help" him out on his hill country deer lease......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cody Layman's lawn care business makes the Fortune 500, publicly thanks the 2coolers that supported him.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> Jerry Jones sells Dallas Cowboys to former 2Cool icon Haute Pursuit who immediately disbands team but retains the cheerleaders to "help" him out on his hill country deer lease......


Yeah baby!!! LOL


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Barnicle Bill still missing while visiting area 34.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Garden hose stolen 21 years ago recovered;
> only to be stolen again 2 days later.


Gilbert get your hose. rs


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

somebody say something? lol


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

JesseTX finally responds to a post and doesn't **** anyone off.


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

King Obama declares all males born to be names Obama.

King Obama declares that any and all white heritage peoples to serve 20yrs. hard labor with no pay for repparations.

King Obama releases 2030 budget of $900990099900053146776485788876.00 of which they have none of...

My Favorite: The last couple hundred thousand "TRUE" Americans of all colors and creed....Invades Mexico topples the corrupt govt. eliminates drug cartels and the like, all remaining resisting peoples left breathing are deported to the former America...The newly formed country is named "Texaco" and a 20 mile boundary is formed along the whole Northern boundary and it is heavily fortified by the Texaco military and there is a O tolerance for "immigrants".......The National language is English...and it is a nation of Christians....

99% of all occupying peoples in the former America recieve welfare and 100% of the monies come from Arab countries...The remaining 1% is King Obamas family and freinds..

Sean Penn was shot by a 50BMG attempting to enter Texaco illegally...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 2Cool anounces new sub forum ...... Gay and Its OK.....


Also known as the RAINBOW ROOM. rs


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

A Post On The 2Coolfishing Network reached 184,538,964 views. Only One Reply:










Huh?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Rusty S said:


> Also known as the RAINBOW ROOM. rs


*Rusty's Rainbow Room*. "Where being gay is 2Cool." :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> *Rusty's Rainbow Room*. "Where being gay is 2Cool." :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bill don't make me push the secret button. rs


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

20 years ago Barnacle Bill was left standing at the alter for the third time. He was so upset he went to the other side (gay as a 3 dollar bill). He is now the new mod for the Rainbow room.:rotfl::doowapsta


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Barack Obama elected president of Kenya after producing birth certificate.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

2 cool held a benefit raffle of Corkies and weekend deer leases to pay for Mont's nerve pills. This was to remind everyone who started the site that turned into the world's greatest entertainment site ever&#8230;..





Don't know what came over me, back to lurking&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Update = Barnacle Bill sighted in Las Vegas marrying a Alien from planet Rainbow.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

FishinFoolFaron gets invited to fish on a boat for a record 2nd time this year.

WEATHER ALERT:
Entire Galveston Bay system freezes over.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh? :redface:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill receives 1,346,893 infraction on 2Cool. Placed on 2Cool probation until 2072.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Just keep 1 a year! 

The CCA announces their fight and petition to ban selling and use of croaker for any other purpose than crab bait. (CCA, Croaker Cuddlers Anonymous)


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Naked wild eyed gray haired woman wearing nothing but white boots arrested at the mouth of Cedar Bayou screaming relentlessly "Sand must fly, sand must fly" as she digs trench with shovel.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

" It is with deep regret that we must announce the passing of our beloved friend and mentor to so many.. the World Famous.."Slopoke"... He will be missed by a few...Private services were held and his resting place was marked with a simple...yet touching reminder of his knowledge"


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> " It is with deep regret that we must announce the passing of our beloved friend and mentor to so many.. the World Famous.."Slopoke"... He will be missed by a few...Private services were held and his resting place was marked with a simple...yet touching reminder of his knowledge"


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Green to ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Well. Duh.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Should have been a "What" after "Huh" duh? rs


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL... My apologies Pokie..Da Debbil made me do it..:rotfl:

(here's the link below...if'n ya wanna get even with anyone.. cool site)

http://www.pageplugins.com/generators/tombstone/


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> " It is with deep regret that we must announce the passing of our beloved friend and mentor to so many.. the World Famous.."Slopoke"... He will be missed by a few...Private services were held and his resting place was marked with a simple...yet touching reminder of his knowledge"


winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Brad Luby is a US marshal, google it!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mark454 said:


> And don't forget " Brad Luby found at last"


he is a figment.....he shall never be found !!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Who is Brad Luby?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The new updated greenie catalogue released. Chicken boy's "Trusty Rusty" lure the best seller!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

It will discovered Mrs. 24Buds is actually........................









Gary 




Kelly


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 2COOL Shuttle returns to Earth after 10 year search for Brad Luby...


if the shuttle was only out 10 years....it didnt go out far enough....brad luby has become is own solar system...


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Pokie finally nerves up enough to get a close-up pic of a snake... Witnesses say the transformation was incredible!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Rep Power is now shown in scientific notation, i. e., 2.754E12


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mont cashes in Greenies, Stock market hits all time low!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Brad Luby was a senator. He became a U.S. Marshal and later changed his name to D.B. Cooper.


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Texas Parks and Wildlife announces no more fishing under lights since the fish 
all glow on their own due to nuclear waste


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Texas Parks and Wildlife issued an open citation for anyone caught boiling water around Hitchcock, Texas. It appears that someone has an excessive number of underwater fishing lights causing the water temperature to reach 212 deg F. The temperature rise has thrown off the ecological balance of the entire Galveston Bay System and croaker mortality has exceeded all expectation. Snakes are not hibernating due to this temperature rise and MC and AMB are studying this apparent problem. Preliminary investigation shows that the property owned by Essayons75 may be ground zero. Final report is not in as of yet.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Southern Skimmer named new police chief in Nassau Bay. After 20 yrs of litigation, Mr. Skimmer was handed the keys to the city.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

State and federal agencies finally issue permits for re-opening of Cedar Bayou/Vinson Slough due to the fact that pocboy has been credited and even honored for catching the last speckled trout on planet earth using, you guessed it, a live croakerbait. Sorry folks, too late!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Minimum wage reaches $35.75. Bread is now $12.50/loaf, gas is $20.00/gallon and after taxes, we now are allowed to keep 5% of our paychecks (in the form of ration cards only). King Obama issues new decree that all must bow when his likeness is displayed on T.V.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Brad Luby finished off a long career as a US Marshal with two dramatic arrests. Barnacle Bill the Sailor and Chicken Boy the.........chicken boy........were arrested for internet bromance stalking. Both protested their innocence and once bailed out held a press conference in which Chicken Boy unveiled a new lure, the Lusty Cellmate, and Bill proclaimed Luby to be nothing but a phantom bent on revenge. 

Luby claimed to never have heard of 2Coolfishing, TavernBOX8, or Redfish Babe before googling his own name in search of an announcement about his pending retirement. The Attorney General is investigating the financing of Luby's new green Jeep and the Elvis impersonator that performed at his retirement party.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Rusty FINALLY ropes something!!!










Not even 24 buds would eat!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Rick you are a nutcake. rs


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is a 2Cool Picture 4 the ages. rs


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

HE HE!! Yep classic!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Rusty S said:


> That is a 2Cool Picture 4 the ages. rs


I have a better one that *could be* for sale. I think Rusty S or BWB would have the highest bid. It has never been shown on 2Cool for reasons of decency!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> I have a better one that *could be* for sale. I think Rusty S or BWB would have the highest bid. It has never been shown on 2Cool for reasons of decency!


2cool gathering pictures are community property and you can put a price on community property! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill have 36 trillion posts.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...Oh boy! I see what I missed by being out of town for a day!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary is finally beyond the post count that is recordable.. No one knows how to count above a bazzilion.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Gary is finally beyond the post count that is recordable.. No one knows how to count above a bazzilion.


Except for Obama!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NEWS FLASH: Hair returns to trods head after 6 lawsuits against rogaine.. Hair club for men bans his participation in any further treatments after loosing 6 million in suits..
On a side note: Trod buys baby seal fur lined seat covers for 36th jeep...


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Newsflash: Dateline Pasadena: JOHNNY QUEST finally removes camera from scope.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Except for Obama!


 LOL So true...:biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

This just in: As President TxGoddess and VP Real Time prepare to continue their unprecedented 18 year run in office, word is there is some dissension in the Challenger’s camp. Seems Presidential hopeful, Melon is unhappy with his running mate’s etiquette. Rumor has it Melon is considering changing running mate’s because Pokey continues to show up at campaign stops/fundraisers wearing nothing but his boxers and getting Cheeto stains on everything/everyone he touches. Waiting on comments from either side.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Tortuga reaches 100.. 2 cool has a moment of silence in his honor.. It lasted .000023 seconds...


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Now in financial news:

Stock market soars on chickenboy lures' announcement lastnight of it's newest lure.
Using breakthrough technology, the new lure reportedly changes color completely at random. The lure is named ..........














Trodery's Jeep.


Lawsuit pending.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"United States economy crashes for fifth time.. U.S. Dollar is withdrawn as International benchmark.. Fortunately a Savior for the US has been found in a small village on the Texas Coast..*

*Citizens of US are told not to panic...All is in good hands now."*


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

What is a Corky? How do you use them and do they really work?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Foxtrot704 said:


> What is a Corky? How do you use them and do they really work?


 HUH????


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Ill have 36 trillion posts.


Out of the 36 trillion posts, only 200 have more than 5 words in them.:slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like Cheetos.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

NEWS BREAK: 2COOL web site crashes, sending a power surge world wide, exploding all mandated flouresent bulbs.. Mercury levels at all time high, clean up is estimated to be in the bazzilions.. Mont wakes up after afternoon nap, discovers dawg has unplugged system and plugs extension cord back in... World wide black out!!!!! Power surge seems to have burned out all systems west of Boliver.. 1 lone internet junkie tries to relay info to remaining users...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Oil leaking from Deepwater Horizon disaster is finally stopped.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Out of the 36 trillion posts, only 200 have more than 5 words in them.:slimer:


Weird how that works brotherman. I just posted a novel on a photography forum.

You wanna read it ? :slimer::bluefish:

OK.

Allthough I have been in and out of photography for a couple of years, I only have about 6 months of actual experiance, so I consider myself a noob.
In a way. 
As like anything I get into, I do alot of reading on that particular subject and have noticed something about photography. Most topics are about equipment, or techniques, post processing, lighting and just about everything covering the technical side of photography and that might ok for the pro's. But what about the "Budding" photog?
What about the mental side?
I learned a long time that whether it's fishing or racing something, or whatever, if you do not belive you will be very good and make every cast count or can win that race, your doomed to Long John Silvers or the B main.
Now, I'm not saying that I can catch more fish with a Zebco over a G-Loomis rod, but the G-Loomis is better, I know it and that adds to my confidence level. But I digress, this isn't about the equipment, it's about the mindset of the user.
I'm wondering how yall that are good, got there. And yea, practice, practice practice would and should most likely be the first responses, but if you practice badness, your doomed to perfect badness! This isn't the direction I wanna go. I want to talk about the mental aspect of photography and how it relates to the progression of new photogs getting good.

When I go to shoot, I am cocky! :beat: Not just confident, but cocky! And often times, I am humbled that I didn't do as well as I thought and sometimes, I freak myself out on some of my shots. And then I'm humbled, with a grin. :tongue:
Curious about yalls mindset when you were new, intermidate and the pro's.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

WOW gary, that was a good post. He gotcha on that one Bobby!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

2030 Guiness Book of World Records chooses "What's your favorite topwater" as the most over used phrase on forum boards in the known Inet world. "Show a picture of your boat" comes in a close second!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> Weird how that works brotherman. I just posted a novel on a photography forum.
> 
> You wanna read it ? :slimer::bluefish:
> 
> ...


Took him 6 months to write that.:slimer:


----------



## OceanOfFunk (Jan 5, 2010)

Corkies are on sale at Academy for $23 dollars a piece. What are yall getting them for?

Red Snapper officially moved from game fish status to endangered species list

Oil is trading at $500 dollars a barrell


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 pilots slopoke's Kenner from Titlum Tatlum to West Bay on a record-setting speed run thanks to the Kenner's recent repower with the new Merc 600 Pro XS with custom-made Quad-RP lower unit by SCB. 
FlatouFishin sticks his ShallowSport on the same sandbar for the 100th time attempting to follow. When asked about this he swore the big bay boat sucked all the water out of the gut in front of him when it passed.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Weird how that works brotherman. I just posted a novel on a photography forum.
> 
> You wanna read it ? :slimer::bluefish:
> 
> ...


 huh!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

TP&W wants to leave Rollover Pass open. The peirs that were built can only be fished in the day light hours. To many Potlickers in boats fishing the lights at night.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Flounder will still not have game fish status, but the limit will be half a fish a year. And only during the STAR tournament.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

slopoke said:


> 007 pilots slopoke's Kenner from Titlum Tatlum to West Bay on a record-setting speed run thanks to the Kenner's recent repower with the new Merc 600 Pro XS with custom-made Quad-RP lower unit by SCB.
> FlatouFishin sticks his ShallowSport on the same sandbar for the 100th time attempting to follow. When asked about this he swore the big bay boat sucked all the water out of the gut in front of him when it passed.


Funny, because thats what happened the last time.....I swear!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Funny, because thats what happened the last time.....I swear!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

slopoke said:


>


1/10th of an inch of water is all that was between me and catching fish!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Spout still ain't catchin' any. :rybka:


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

2030 Headline thread posts finally surpasses Potlicking thread.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I tell my grandkids about all the endangered red sanpper I used to catch before they became extinct. I post about it on 2cool and a heated thread starts over who killed the last snapper, Florida or Texas, lead by Mr. Hilton's son of course!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I like Cheetos.


And they will always be free my friend. Cajunbob and Slopoke in 2032 and we rock.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

The 2coolfishing logo has received an update for 2030. The long revered "sheepie" was replaced by a chupacabra.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

President TXGoddess makes stupidity a capital crime. 2Cool membership dips dramatically; no one remains in the Jungle. 

Mastercylinder is released from mental institution after 19 year stay. Years of electrotherapy and intense counseling have finally allowed him to move past the breakdown triggered by his golf loss to TXGoddess.

Catchysumfishy finally writes something intelligible. CNN interrupts all programming to run the story. 

Slopoke quits eating Cheetos. Frito-Lay goes out of business.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> President TXGoddess makes stupidity a capital crime. 2Cool membership dips dramatically; no one remains in the Jungle.
> 
> Mastercylinder is released from mental institution after 19 year stay. Years of electrotherapy and intense counseling have finally allowed him to move past the breakdown triggered by his golf loss to TXGoddess.
> 
> ...


 I call for immediate IMPEACHMENT . rs


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I call for immediate IMPEACHMENT . rs


 Second that!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Bevo and Pevo named her running mate.rosesm rs


"Hell Freezes Over" I see how it is now. I'm gone a couple of weeks and my partner is tryin' to stick it to me. I gotcha now. B&P


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds removes his own liver, punches it in the face and tells it to man up. Can't decide to stitch it back up with Mono or braid.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

> 24Buds removes his own liver, punches it in the face and tells it to man up. Can't decide to stitch it back up with Mono or braid.


What kind of braid solid or hollow core?:biggrin:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Un-able to decide on mono or braid, and seeing as how his liver has been marinated in beer for years, 24Buds dredges his liver in flour and sautees it with onions. When asked "did ya eat it"? he replies "yup...tastes like chicken"!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Privateer said:


> Un-able to decide on mono or braid, and seeing as how his liver has been marinated in beer for years, 24Buds dredges his liver in flour and sautees it with onions. When asked "did ya eat it"? he replies "yup...tastes like chicken"!


 I have to spread before hitting you again! Thats funny!:cheers:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Someone is still B******* about external fuel tanks in tourneys, although, after the secession of Great Republic of Texas & the abolishment of OPEC, engines are allowed to run on saltwater. 

SWAT is required by law to throw meat/peanut butter balls into homes about to be raided, in order to prevent dogs from biting.

After purchasing the UFC, MC & AMB make drastic rule changes, requiring fighters to compete in steel cage full of venomous snakes.

:biggrin:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Coachlaw finally finishes rebuilding Blockade Runners. Vows to finally fish again. During celebration, Haute Pursuit finally shows up after being invited for 35 years, Mastercylinder kisses a snake, and 007 falls in water . . . . Again.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

24buds still trying to convince Mont to ban mrs24buds.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> 24buds still trying to convince Mont to ban mrs24buds.


But Mrs.Mont will not allow that to happen!


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Remi keeps drunken man alive for 20 years... Voted mother of the decade........


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Remi keeps drunken man alive for 20 years... Voted mother of the decade........


HAHAHA


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Low fences are finally banned. All landowners must replace them with high fences according to TP&W Chairman Trouthunter, starting with the 10,000 acre lease in Kerrville. 

Rattlesnakes have finally reached nuisance status and overwhelming population numbers due to do-gooders from 2Cool. Chairman TH is swamped with volunteers willing to help thin the numbers.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

CCA announces $10 Billion in prizes for this year's STAR tournament!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> CCA announces $10 Billion in prizes for this year's STAR tournament!


Which will never be paid out due to lack of actual fish in the bay systems
of Texas!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

rlw said:


> Which will never be paid out due to lack of actual fish in the bay systems
> of Texas!


And knowing the data...CCA lobbies the TPWD to lower slot limits to 3" to 5" and no daily bag limit! Tournaments are now fished with cast-nets!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Privateer said:


> And knowing the data...CCA lobbies the TPWD to lower slot limits to 3" to 5" and no daily bag limit! Tournaments are now fished with cast-nets!


 Cast nets that contain no lead! LOL


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Another headline*

The once endangered red snapper found to flourish on the migrating flounder population.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mountaineer Mark said:


> Remi keeps drunken man alive for 20 years... Voted mother of the decade........


Looks like poor Remi knows she took one for the team in that pic...LOL


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like poor Remi knows she took one for the team in that pic...LOL


LMAO....


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> Cast nets that contain no lead! LOL


I stand politically corrected... "tournaments are now fished with non-toxic, environmentally friendly, lead-free, Government approved, escapement rated, TED and FED enabled cast-nets"!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

TXGoddess finally admits to being 9/10 evil.
Trodery still seeking treatment for the airplane buzzing sound in his head.
007 major stockholder of Miller Brewing Co.
Rusty S president of Crown Royal, Budweiser and Jack Daniels.
Reel Time voted Mrs Congeniality of 2030 Mrs. USA pagent
MC awarded Nobel Peace Prize for work toward saving the reptilian world.
AMB was second place.
Mont, founder of 2cool, found on his boat adrift at sea, babbling about hijackers, ban camp and cold air.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> But Mrs.Mont will not allow that to happen!


Mrs24buds and Mrs.Mont to ban 24buds in 2031


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Texas Parks and Wildlife issued an open citation for anyone caught boiling water around Hitchcock, Texas. It appears that *someone has an excessive number of underwater fishing lights causing the water temperature to reach 212 deg F.* The temperature rise has thrown off the ecological balance of the entire Galveston Bay System and croaker mortality has exceeded all expectation. Snakes are not hibernating due to this temperature rise and MC and AMB are studying this apparent problem. Preliminary investigation shows that the property owned by Essayons75 may be ground zero. Final report is not in as of yet.





HydraSports said:


> TXGoddess finally admits to being 9/10 evil.
> Trodery still seeking treatment for the airplane buzzing sound in his head.
> 007 major stockholder of Miller Brewing Co.
> Rusty S president of Crown Royal, Budweiser and Jack Daniels.
> ...


*I ain't splainin' my boiling fish in my lights (cuz I can't catch them) until you splain who you married on your little hospital stay. hwell:*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> *I ain't splainin' my boiling fish in my lights (cuz I can't catch them) until you splain who you married on your little hospital stay. hwell:*


I understand exactly why you boil the water. You said it yourself. *Cuz you can't catch them.* Ouch! I know I am gonna pay for that one. It's not my fault, the doctors must have me on some med I don't know about.

As for my husband, well, uh, uh, ahem....
I can't call him out because he has only fished probably 3 times in his life.
I know. What's with that?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I understand exactly why you boil the water. You said it yourself. *Cuz you can't catch them.* Ouch! I know I am gonna pay for that one. It's not my fault, the doctors must have me on some med I don't know about.
> 
> As for my husband, well, uh, uh, ahem....
> I can't call him out because he has only fished probably 3 times in his life.
> I know. What's with that?


Can someone advise me on how/where to get a restraining order? I bet he is real mad right now!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> Huh?


If you're "huh" is talking about me and E75, we jes be talking a little smack! You should see the PM's!!!!! LOL! Good stuff there!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time sick and tired of being nice. Switches places with TxGoddess and becomes 9/10ths evil. Gets sent to ban camp again with Essayons75, jimk, CoachLaw, and RC's Mom.


----------



## Mrs24Buds (May 16, 2010)

FINNFOWLER said:


> Mrs24buds and Mrs.Mont to ban 24buds in 2031


That will happen sooner if he slacks off on cooking and rubbing my feet at night.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mrs24Buds said:


> That will happen sooner if he slacks off on cooking and rubbing my feet at night.


OH NO! So it begins. See ya 24buds.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Reel Time sick and tired of being nice. Switches places with TxGoddess and becomes 9/10ths evil. Gets sent to ban camp again with Essayons75, jimk, CoachLaw, and RC's Mom.


Yikes my name in the same 2 sentences w/Goddess & Reel Time!!!! Ya'll know I'm innocent, so jess ignore Reel Time, she is still having problems from the meds. angelsm

Darlene


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

CB Cookers take Grand Champion at the 2cool cookoff for the twenth year straight, Chickenboy was finally roped by Rusty at the Dickinson nursing home both unable to attend this year due to E.D. FLARE UP


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Geez, how did I get lumped in with the evil people? 

I was banned once on a Louisiana site for insulting the loser midget owner. LOL!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> Geez, how did I get lumped in with the evil people?
> 
> I was banned once on a Louisiana site for insulting the loser midget owner. LOL!


Simple answer! I picked the first four people off the top of my head that were least likely to ever get an infraction.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Geez, how did I get lumped in with the evil people?
> 
> I was banned once on a Louisiana site for insulting the loser midget owner. LOL!


You're innocent, RC's Mom is innocent, I'm innocent...it's those 2 no good others essayons75 & Reel Time...they did it!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Houston Cowboys win SuperBowl!
Houston Yankees win World Series!
Houston Lakers win NBA Championship!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*OIL INTO GULF STOPPED*



sweenyite said:


> Oil leaking from Deepwater Horizon disaster is finally stopped.


 Just in time USA now has the largest oil reserve of all nations.THE GULF OF MEXICO.THE SMOKEING LAMP IS OUT within 50ft of the GULF. WHAT A NIGHTMARE CVA34


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Mrs24Buds said:


> That will happen sooner if he slacks off on cooking and rubbing my feet at night.


So, tell us all how it really goes down over there. We'd all like to know. Does he really make you wear a collar and bring his meals to him in front of the T.V.? Do you really have to bring him beers on your hands and knees? Or. is he full of it? Inquiring minds want to know... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

